# New Lang 84 (I Feel Like A Thief!)



## seboke (Jul 27, 2008)

The day has come!!  I traveled from the west coast to the east coast of Florida to pick up my Lang 84 today.  The Lang website (http://www.pigroast.com/model84m.htm) lists these for $3495, I got her for $1900.  He gave me the original bill of sale that shows this thing to be less than one year old!  

Well, here it is, feel like a proud new parent!





Gonna see Pineywoods tomorrow afternoon, he's got half of a small hog with my name on it.  Gonna make my maiden voyage with that as the cargo!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 27, 2008)

Dang you thief that even has the warmer on it didn't see that in the pics he posted. Congrats that was a great buy. Your piggy is in the cooler awaiting your arrival.


----------



## dennisdocb (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice rig there seboke...That'll produce some serious smoke..congrats on the deal


----------



## carpetride (Jul 27, 2008)

What a deal, nice lookin rig!


----------



## seboke (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks fellas!  Gonna have to change my avatar now!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 27, 2008)

Sweet!!!! Way to go Seboke.


----------



## mossymo (Jul 27, 2008)

Seboke
Congrats on the sweet deal and a very nice lookng smoker !!!


----------



## bertjo44 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thief!!! Go diretly to jail, do not pass go, do not collect $200. (Wish it was me) Congrats.


----------



## bcfishman (Jul 27, 2008)

Seboke,

Where on the East Coast was it located?


----------



## vince (Jul 27, 2008)

that nice! I want one


----------



## low&slow (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice find. Lang makes a great smoker.


----------



## erain (Jul 27, 2008)

nice buy seboke!!!! that quite the coincidence it come same week as your induction into otbs!!!!!! nice smoker and now u got a half pig to do.... cant wait to see that. good job scarfin up on that!!!!


----------



## richtee (Jul 27, 2008)

All hail the new Lang owner!  Dang.... NICE!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 27, 2008)

No he has an 84 he needs a whole pig for that


----------



## rickandtaz (Jul 27, 2008)

Congrats Seboke!  You're going to love that Lang!


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice find Seboke.  Bet that hog is going to be good.


----------



## cman95 (Jul 27, 2008)

Will you buy me some lottery tickets?? Congrats on the new toy...errr; I mean tool. Have fun!!


----------



## capt dan (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice find. Welcome to the Lang brotherhood!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You are gonna love it!


----------



## cbucher (Jul 27, 2008)

Great deal, congrats!


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 27, 2008)

A real bargain!  I will call next time I have to buy a car or something and let you dicker for me!


----------



## kratzx4 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sweet find, enjoy your new toy


----------



## smok'n steve (Jul 27, 2008)

WHAT DAN SAID!!!    I am Jealous!

STEVE


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 27, 2008)

congratulations on a great deal.  I glad that somebody that can appreciate and use the equipment to its fullest potential found it.


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 27, 2008)

That's a sweet deal Seboke , congrats on your new ownership ya lucky dawg


----------



## krusher (Jul 27, 2008)

that a beutt

congratulations and the find,  cant wait for the q-view


----------



## seboke (Jul 28, 2008)

Found it in North Palm Beach, FL

Ya got that taken care of for me Jerry, THANKS!

Just send me a check or money order.  I'll let ya know if ya win!

I am very pleased to be in this fine company!!

Very small consultant fee required...  

NoNo my man!  I'm jealous of your clones!

Now that's some pressure you's layin on me!  Thanks for the confidence!!


Thanks to everyone for all the great comments.  I'll be hitting up Capt Dan for some advice on the workings, and Cowgirl for some pig smokin tips.  Wife is coming home for good this Tuesday, I'm hopin to do a couple of the pig halves Tuesday or Wednesday.  Bet yer boodies there wil be some qview!


----------



## kookie (Jul 28, 2008)

Damn nice rig................Hell of a deal..................


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats on the new smoker!


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 28, 2008)

Great score! Congrats.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrads on the Lang. I don't  have one but wished I did. Looking forward to seeing all the great smokes out of the "Lucky 84".
Take care.......


----------



## crockadale (Jul 29, 2008)

congrats, you stole that thing right out of my back yard. How did I miss that?


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 29, 2008)

seboke, Is your 'old' custom rig now for sale?


----------



## solar (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice!! I love finding a good deal, so what side of Tampa Bay are you on?


----------



## doctor phreak (Jul 29, 2008)

congrats ,,great find,,,,have fun smoking with that lang thang..post q-views...soooon


----------



## seboke (Jul 30, 2008)

Don't know, but I'm glad you did!!

Haven't made up my mind yet.  Could get 5 bills for it i'm pretty sure.

East side, Riverview.


----------

